# 312mm Audi TT and 332mm R32 rotors, same back spacing?



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

i got a used ECS kit from someone and then my brother traded some machine work for a set of Porsche calipers (the guy was into Volvos and put the stickers on) that i want to run on my MK4. these rings are shot and i need to get new rings put on them, what i would rather do is just run an R32 disc and modify the mounting bracket but i'm not sure if the back space is the same. 
i have the 312mm Audi TT rotors on the car now and it looks like the R32 rotors are just a little larger than what i have now, is that correct? if so i would just use the 312mm for mock up and checking for clearance then buy some new R32 discs and run it. 



















anyone seen a bracket like this before?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

the only thing that should change is the carrier itself to allow the use of the larger disc. where the disc rides in relation to the hub should be the same.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

rommeldawg said:


> the only thing that should change is the carrier itself to allow the use of the larger disc. where the disc rides in relation to the hub should be the same.


That's rite all you should need is new carriers. I'll be willing to buy your old carriers as long as they're for 312mm rotors.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

r32 rotors are much wider so you need to check for more than just the height dif of 312mm compared to 334mm


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

what are you talking about when you say "carriers"? i don't have any with this set up, there is a bracket and the caliper solid mounts to that. or do you mean my old set up that i am replacing?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

sardo_67 said:


> what are you talking about when you say "carriers"? i don't have any with this set up, there is a bracket and the caliper solid mounts to that. or do you mean my old set up that i am replacing?


The "brackets" that you're referring to are called (caliper carriers). 









What is the part # on your calipers? They don't look like Boxters 986 (non S model) calipers that wont fit a r32 rotors which are not just larger in diameter but also wider as stated by *.therealvrt* above.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Floating calipers use carriers, fixed calipers use mounting brackets.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ha! I thought so. 

The calipers aren't off a boxter. They are a little larger and the pads are almost the twice the size of the other 4 piston calipers like what ECS sells.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

has anyone found more info out on a set up like this?


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

actually i did kinda....
i just bought the PURE brackets, i will have to modify them a little but i will be using the larger Porsche calipers with STOCK 312mm rotors so a brake job isn't going to cost $500 and having to rely on ECS's crap ass service. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5505773-Brembo-BBK-with-a-little-twist


----------

